# Pigeon Noises?



## Hannahdja18 (Jul 19, 2015)

Pidge is my 3 month old pigeon and I'm really curious about some of the noises he makes? He doesn't full on coo yet, just whenever I get home he does a few circles and coos a little, but other then that he's fairly quiet.

He does however make this honking/groaning noise. There are two instances in which he'll do this. The first is when he's like this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vpfcoxf67ramv43/20150911_152927.mp4?dl=0 (Beware, I'm laughing through the entire thing)

The second is whenever I pet his head. He makes this noise, but it's lower in pitch and isn't as frantic.

I don't really know what to make of these noises. Does anyone have any input?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The youngster is like a "teenager" now, at this stage of development and he is maturing. His voice is changing (he/she is developing his/her own unique personality) & that is why he is making the honking and groaning noises.*


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Mine has been doing the same and now coming to normal coo, so that seems normal 
Never seemed like groaning though rather trying to coo which was not coming out as normal. That sounds weird. Lol


----------



## cdale27 (Jun 10, 2015)

That is a funny


----------

